# J-Bar Corporation Dragon Box Blade



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Today after I finished working ont he yard project I am doing. Idecided to look at the box blade I bought back in the spring for $265.00. The name on it is Dragon and the manufactor is J-Bar Corporation. I was wondering as it is a solid built little unit (48") with 5 scafifer blades has any one heard of this company?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's looking out for you, kid... 

http://www.jbarcorp.com/

But you probably knew that, right?:cheers: 

Greg


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Noticed the Ad for the Stinger "Prepare Plots In Places You Normally Couldn't Carry ImplementsWith The Stinger's Wheeled Attachments"

Aiming for a specialized market, there, aren't they? Pretty popular in the Northwest, eh?

Free Speech is a wonderful thing!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Actually, I understand that most of that stuff is now grown hydroponically indoors, under grow lights. Apparently the days of outdoor 'freedom ranching' are over.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I jsut wonder if anyone had heard about them as they are from Georgia. The box blade seems to be pretty solidly built and has a good weight to it (I know my wife tipped it over the other day when she parked the old Dodge PowerWagon and bumped it over), I ended up using the FEL on the Kubota to right it, no damage to the truck or the blade. I just wonder what they mean Re-engineered means


----------

